# Normal behavious? Hides and runs away?



## moey (Dec 21, 2013)

So I've had Demon for just over a week, and she has always been afraid... She hides in her hut all day. At night she comes out to eat, drink and poo everywhere lol, but the second she sees me approaching, she runs into her hut... If I remove her hut, she hisses or lifts her spikes up... I wait for her to calm down, but all she does is search for a new hiding spot... If I take her out, she's really active and wants to explore... Until she finds a place she can hide in! Then she just hides and sleeps or hides on the lookout. When she's in my hands, she doesn't show aggressive behavior like hissing at all... It's just when I try to scoop her up... Is this normal? I don't want my hedgie to be afraid of me... If she's playing, and she smells my hand, she sometimes feels comfortable enough to climb into it though... If she's on my lap, she'll burrow into a blanket or push her way underneath so she can burrow and hide under my foot... During the day, she'll sometimes stay in her hut and push it around from the inside navigating to where she wants to go in her viv... As if she is scared to go out of it... Aside of being afraid of me, she seems pretty normal and adjusting well... Do you think this is normal? I want to socialise her, but not at the cost of always scaring her when I'm around... Should I leave her alone for a while? Is this normal?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

This sounds about normal.

During the day, she should hide & sleep. That's the time to leave her alone so she can get a good, solid rest.

During the night when you take her out to socialize, it can help to give her something to hide on in your lap -- a blanket, a shirt, a snuggle sack, anything that she can burrow into. Being in a dim room can also help.

But it's only been a week! It will take her a while to grow accustomed to the idea that you aren't going to eat her. She's also very young, I think? Which means she'll be quilling soon, a cranky, uncomfortable time for hedgehogs.

Don't be discouraged!


----------



## moey (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks! Yes, she is about 12 weeks... I just found a really nice toy for her! She loves burrowing in my hoodie, so I lay it on my bed and I carry on surfing the net or just lay next to the hoodie and watch tv. Essentially, I just feel her shoving around and pushing against me through the hoodie, exploring... I think it's a good way of relaxing her outside of her tank...


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

And if you do that she'll stay nice in warm too while she is out with you. 

Some hedgies will always quill up when you go to pick them up, Mine still does and I have had for like three months now 

Sounds like you are doing the right things.


----------



## moey (Dec 21, 2013)

ceopet, I find the best is to wear a hoodie, and leave your in those big pockets while you watch tv and just pretend your hedgie isn't there.. Eventually they fall asleep or come out and explore you...


----------

